# Which Fluoresent Tubes???



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok i am thinking of getting 2 x T5 Extra High Output Fluorescent Lamps or should i get 2 x Arcadia T5 Plant Pro 24W 22"  ?? due to my hood i can only have a length of 22"...

I will be thinking of getting this to as well Arcadia Ultra Seal Electronic T5 Controller Twin 24-39w

The aquarium is 48"L x 12"D x 15"H ( 20UK Gallons ) will have lots of plants and fish...

The whole light spectrum i understand it to agree... just dont want to get the wrong items. I need to order these by Thusday 12PM GMT...

Thanks for input


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

somewhere in the 6700k to 10000k range will be fine and a mix of those would be the best.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok thanks for your help  . i was reading about the different kinds of light but as a compete newbie to it i got a little lost  .

Thanks again bud


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You owe it to yourself to read this thread. There are examples of the look of the different K-range blubs. I really like the 9325K. I'm looking for this blub for my fixture - don't know if I can find it.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-aquatic-lighting/723-9325k-difference.html


----------



## JamesC (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Zippin, I see you are from the UK. Rather than spend loads of money buying T5 tubes from aquarium stores you can buy much cheaper HOT5 tubes from other online light bulb dealers. Take a look here - http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/lighting.htm

It's a real shame that we can't get the GE 9325K tube here in the UK or I'd go for that one .

James


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you for your replys and you to JamesC i may look at using these for my third tank. After some..well alot of reading  i decided to get the Arcadia T5 Plant Pro 24W. Although this might not be a choice that most of you agree with i feel it will be enough for what i want.

Thanks again though


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

sorry but I do not like the 9325k bulbs. you would be better off with 6700k/10000k bulbs.


----------

